# Incubating Help-Along



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

I put in my first egg in the incubator on May 7... Now the oldest egg is on Day 15 of incubation... And yesterday I had a terrible scare. The POWER went out, and my eggs were cold for roughly six hours... But when I candled them the next day, most of them are still moving & alive. How is that even possible? ?? ? 

Anyway, could someone enlighten me on the whole lockdown thing? And how am I supposed to keep an even humidity when I can't open up the incubator. 

Also, the eggs in my incubator are all at different ages. Will this be a problem? How can I deal with it? 

This is my first time at incubating... That's probably why I'm so disorganized.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Eggs can cool down for a period of time and still live. But they can not be overheated for an extended period of time. With the cool down it will slow the chick growth so it may take an additional day or two to hatch. 

As for doing a staggered hatch, I would not recommend it. During lock down you need to leave the incubator shut and not turn the eggs, but the other eggs still need turning ..... see the problem. Sometimes the younger unturned eggs hatch but other time they died because they are not being turned. So personally I would leave the staggered hatches to when you have years of experience and a good hatch rate. I understand you already did it, so basically just cross your fingers and hope the eggs survive. 

Good luck.


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I know staggered hatch is a bad policy, bbuuut I have a large incubator and room for eggs to turn & hatch. I didn't know that eggs would take longer to hatch if cooled over roughly six hours. Good to know... I would have thrown some eggs out possibly if you hadn't told me.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

I did the same thing with my last hatch, two batches about a week a part! On day 18, I took a egg container with the bottoms cut out to allow the air to get in, and placed the eggs (that were younger) in there with the small end point put and put it close to the side and every morning and every night I would rotate them! (I have attached a picture to see how I turned the eggs)! And I had 5 outta those 9 hatched! 
I actually got this idea from a hatchery when I got really concerned! So hopefully this will help you out!
Also if you are trying to get a larger batch of eggs you can collect eggs for 7 days and do the same thing with the eggs carton before actually putting them in the incubator (rotating every morning and night, room shouldn't get too cold or too hot, and not needing to cut the button) and then incubate all together!!! I did this and had a 98% hatch! So it does work!!!
Good look with this batch and more to come


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

And I put them in the egg cartoon on day 18 when I laid the older ones down!!! Sorry I didn't say that before, because I have an auto turner!


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow that's an interesting policy. I'll try it next time, if I do a staggered hatch again. Thanks for the info. The holes in the bottom are a nice touch... Good ventilation. 

And one of my eggs hatched!!! It was nicely formed and in no way damaged or misshaped. I am so happy with it! 

The second of the two that was due to hatch couldn't make it out of the egg... the baby was too weak and I think it was stuck to the shell. Oh well. Live & learn. More humidity and less uneven temps. 

However I have eight others due to hatch sometime this early June and I'm excited about that. 

It's amazing that little animals can come out of a shell and some yolk.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Finally decided I needed a bigger incubator but have no extra money so I spent 2 hrs making this incubator. The inside space is 13x21 inches surrounded by 2 inch thick insulation. Still working on the door and egg tray buts its going good  any idea on what watt bulb I should use? And do you think this pc fan would be to strong? My dad and I have been disagreeing about that....

View attachment 8906


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

This is the fan


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Apparently the picture didnt post :/


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am not sure on the bulb but I know a lot of people who have used a pc fan so I think you should be fine! I know there are tons of YouTube videos and DIY stuff on the Internet about making your own bator! I am crafty but not that good...lol
Well at least you got one and yes humidity plays a big factor! Good luck with your new set due in June...exciting!!!!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Got it finished  the light and fan are on the bottom. Do have one last problem: been letting it run for a couple of days and the top tray is steady at 99* but the bottom tray is 104-106* and I don't know how to get that to lower and keep the top the same


----------

